# More Manhattan Beach Volleyball!



## the changoman (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey everyone, I need help with my Volley Ball Galleries, I just posted a new one (work in progress), and It seems to me that the pictures I'm taking are starting to seem repetative. Is there a remedy to this? How can I vary my angles or position myself to get different shots?

In bad need of some Comments and Critique. (still learning)

Look at the gallery here --> http://laphotog.zenfolio.com/

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 2, 2008)

Good work. Mid day sun is a pain.  I like these. That being said:

Of the three The first is has the most power I think.

#2 something in the model's face is distracting. Either shadows or expression

#3 And the midrif shadows bug me on this one.


----------



## the changoman (Jul 2, 2008)

sounds good.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

nice shots


----------



## the changoman (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks


----------



## aliaks (Jul 9, 2008)

the first one is a keeper!! 
iwould crop the second and third by half.  Eyes + Ball = Goal


----------



## Puscas (Jul 10, 2008)

looks good. What I'm missing is defense pics or photo's where people are setting the ball.  I know the attack looks like the most fascinating part of the game, but a good dig is great too. There are a few in your gallery where the ball is missing; that's weird when you see someone jump and hit air. 

Try some closer shots too: hand touching the ball, a look on someones face, things like that. 


but for a volleyball addict like me, this is a great start. If I were there, I would have probably ordered some. Keep it up!


pascal


----------



## the changoman (Jul 11, 2008)

thank you very much...  and yes, I am addicted also.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring the image up closer, an image worth running is worth running *BIG*


----------

